# Track Coffee, Marlow



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

A bit further out of town, on the Thames near Henley. Marlow is a well to do town, blessed with many coffee shops, though I don't come here often so I don't know the others. I had to be here this morning and saw Track and an A board advertising speciality coffee so I had to give it a go. It's a small place on the high street just up from the bridge. 3 'tables for 2' and a couple of benches along the window and wall. Decor is the usual - those Edison filament hipster bulbs, wood furniture and weird pipe things holding up the shelves and prices that follow the trendy "2.6" for £2.60 - the 'speciality coffee' cliché if you want to be cynical, though I freely admit I actually like this aesthetic. A good bunch of lads behind the counter who obviously know what they're doing. 2 big Mazzers (Royals?), a 2 group LM for espresso and V60 and aeropress for brewed. I asked about bean options - they use Alchemy for house espresso, but have guest beans that change regularly. For filter the default is a Guatemalan (plums/grapefruit/choc says the board) but they also offer an Ethiopian Sidamo that appealed to me so I tried one as a V60. Clear, light and citrussy - just the thing for a hot day - really refreshing. It was all weighed and timed (as is the espresso) and served in a nice conical flask with an Acme cup cappuccino size about 6-7oz. Delightful. The sandwiches looked great too - I only went in for coffee but a toasted foccaccia with roasted peppers, halloumi and mushroom reminded me it was lunchtime. Really tasty - I could easily have had another coffee and another sandwich. Should you find yourself in Marlow I can recommend it here.


----------



## ryand (May 28, 2018)

Coopers Roastery & Coffee Bar in Marlow is worth a visit. As is the newly opened Berries just down the road on Hart Street in Henley.


----------

